# Tank or Santos?



## dklaiman

I'm going back and forth between an extra large Tank Must and a medium Santos. My concern about the Tank is I already have a dress watch I really like, and these days I have few opportunities to wear it. My concern about the Santos is it seems a little flashy for me. I also like the price point of the Tank more. That being said, the size of the medium Santos is perfect. And it doesn't have a date. Finally, I haven't been able to try them on for a more direct comparison at the same store--one will have one watch, one will have the other. So, I suppose I'm asking if anyone has any wrist shots of "dressed down" Tank Musts. Also, are my concerns about the flashiness of the Santos unwarranted?

Thanks.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

The Tank XL is my current favorite watch. It's simple, it can dress up, or it can dress down. I can wear it to wherever, except the pool. That is really my only gripe about the Tank. I wish it had some form of water resistance, if it did, it would be my GADA watch for sure.

The Santos is great, it has all the water resistance you could possibly need in normal day to day life, and it has decent resistance to magnetic fields. But, its polished bezels lend to a bit more flash, than an unassuming tiny rectangle on your wrist.

With that said, I've been running around with my Tank XL with a light orange canvas strap. It's very unassuming, no one thinks or knows its a "nice" watch, and I think it gives it personality. But I have an arsenal of cheapo straps that I switch on the fly.


----------



## stebesplace

You can’t go wrong with either. For me, and everyone is different, I didn’t want a Cartier with a date in either the Tank or Santos line. The dial felt cleaner to my eyes and more in line with the classic looks, especially as a formal piece on leather. 

I opted first for a Tank Must Large, and loved it, but in the end it was too small on my 7.5” 19CM wrist. I appreciated the size from a historical perspective, but in general it just wasn’t big enough for me. I had the option to order the Tank XL, but my AD had a Medium Santos that I tried, and immediately it clicked. Double the price mind you, but the bracelet system, design, proportions, comfort, and most of all, lack of a date really sealed the deal for the Medium. I tried on a Large but it was visually too big for what I was looking for. 

Again, you can’t go wrong with any of these watches. The Santos is perhaps more versatile, while the Tank leans more formal in most cases depending on straps, so consider your environment and attire. If you like the date on the Tank XL, go for it!


----------



## dklaiman

Thanks for the replies.

Quakeroatmeal, are you able to post a screenshot of the Tank XL on the canvas strap so I have an idea what it looks like? I promise that if we ever are in the same place at the same time, I won't wear it on that strap. 

Stebesplace, the date on the Tank is one of the few drawbacks. I typically prefer watches without them, especially now that I need readers to even read the date.


----------



## usccopeland

I concur with @stebesplace in that the Santos' bracelet system is great. I have the ADLC version so I'm not as concerned with it being too flashy. It was the right fit for my collection vs the stainless steel. The black on black dial/ADLC doesn't have a bracelet option but it's nice knowing I can switch straps in a matter of seconds. It is such a versatile, unique watch and I really enjoy it. To me it was a more updated look than the Tank and less formal though I don't hesitate to wear it in the office and for more formal events.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

dklaiman said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Quakeroatmeal, are you able to post a screenshot of the Tank XL on the canvas strap so I have an idea what it looks like? I promise that if we ever are in the same place at the same time, I won't wear it on that strap.
> 
> Stebesplace, the date on the Tank is one of the few drawbacks. I typically prefer watches without them, especially now that I need readers to even read the date.


Sorry, I am running around with my Santos today, honeymooning with this lovely blue on gray model. Otherwise I'd take a fresh one for you. But if you look at my post history, I posted a picture of the Tank on a blue strap, and orange strap. I also have a nice worn in brown leather strap that I use from time to time but don't have that one posted.


----------



## dklaiman

Thanks, Quakeroatmeal. I was able to track it down. Way to make a tough decision more difficult.


----------



## RonKC

I purchased the Tank Must XL. To me it was more elegant and less flashy than the Santos, and for the price it was a better value. I have yet to wear it as a dress watch, but it has turned out to dress down really well. It's thin and comfortable to wear on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## Bainz83

JLC Reverso - just to throw that into the mix 😉


----------



## dklaiman

I think I'd drive SWMBO even crazier than I already have if I threw another possibility at her.


----------



## Nokie

The Tank XL gets my vote as well.


----------



## Seenovision

Tank is classic, but if I were buying one, I'd get a Santos. I think they are a hair sportier and wear well on a bracelet, which is my preference.


----------



## Watchretriever

I personally find the Santos to be more versatile. I agree that it is flashier than the Tank, but on a leather strap, I definitely wouldn't consider it to be a very flashy watch in general.


----------



## bigclive2011

I like both, but as previously mentioned but went Reverso after much thought.

Try one on before you decide then pick the one that suits best.


----------



## dklaiman

I have a feeling a trip to Chicago is in my future. That's the nearest city with a Cartier boutique. I assume I'll also be able to find an AD for JLCs there.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I took a photo for you during my lunch break today, I’m not a professional photographer but tried my best! Wears just fine with a hoodie and jeans!
Edit: Wow, my phone loves to make these pictures HUGE. I shrunk them a bit.


----------



## dklaiman

Thanks for the picture. It's a good thing I like road trips.

I don't suppose anyone wants to just buy me both if I ask nicely.


----------



## Crate410

To be the Santos is a beautiful watch. To the point that I am tempted to go check it out myself. So Santos gets my vote.


----------



## MellowYellow

Find a way to see them side by side. As soon as I did, I knew the Santos was the one for me. If you get the Santos and it's too shiny, you could always brush the bezel to tone it down.


----------



## TmBtc12

Santos


----------



## Halkier

Santos for me. It seems more versatile. Also, I really dont like the pointy crown on the tank. Its too jewellery-like, but that is entirely my subjective opinion.


----------



## montelatici

I own both. A current Tank XL and a 90s bi-metal Santos. I think that if you only have one it should be Santos.It was the first men's wristwatch and has a bit more balance with its square shape.


----------



## Jonathan T

Hard call. they are both classics. if i had to choose, i would go for the Tank.


----------



## Nosystemworks

FWIW, I just went through this debate myself. I'm getting semi-matching anniversary gifts for my wife and I. I ultimately went with the Tank. The dial is what made the different for me. The Santos is gorgeous, but I fell hard for the detailing on the Tank XL's dial in person. Of course, now that there's the Santos with the blue bezel...time to save up again.


----------



## Yachtmistress

My husband‘s stepfather had a TT Santos in the 1980s, when the Rolex TT DJ arguably “ruled the roost“ in that category of watches (dressy, on a bracelet, but could be worn with anything), and I thought it was the coolest looking watch ever. There’s nothing else like it. Cartier keeps it fresh, and it looks as good as ever now. That watch gets my vote.

While I like the classic Tank, I would definitely try on on the JLC Reverso first before actually buying a Tank. It has a similar look, and is on the level of iconic watches.

As a random option, any consideration to the discontinued Cartier Roadster? i think they look great, and are unmistakably Cartier.

Good luck!


----------



## army scope jockey

Tank americaine with art deco dial. Somewhat off the beaten path.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123

I’ve never cuddled up to the exposed screw heads in the Santos, or other watches which feature them. Tank is light years ahead for me.


----------



## Pongster

Santos for me. The Tank i would get, if i must, is the Francaise. Not the Must.


----------



## dklaiman

Thanks for all the responses. I was leaning towards the Santos, but then I saw the one for sale in the sales corner that is scratched to high heaven after only a few wearings. That's now a concern for me.

I'll be near a Cartier boutique and a JLC authorized dealer in a couple weeks. If I end up with a new watch, I'll post pictures.


----------



## chuke

Great recommendations, here... I went through the same decision-making process and chose the Tank. I was 90% sure that I would choose the Santos; however, the Tank Must XL is gorgeous in person and I knew it was the one for me. 

I don't like the stock strap - a bit too stiff, so I'll switch it out. I'm sure it would be fine after break-in, but it also seems like I'm "between holes" in the strap - one is too loose and the other too tight.

It was also nice to grab this before the price increase. I'm also interested in the JLC Ultra Thin Moon, but that's something I'd have to sell/trade a few to justify.


----------



## 03hemi

MellowYellow said:


> Find a way to see them side by side. As soon as I did, I knew the Santos was the one for me. If you get the Santos and it's too shiny, you could always brush the bezel to tone it down.
> 
> View attachment 16548739
> 
> 
> View attachment 16548740
> 
> 
> View attachment 16548742
> 
> 
> View attachment 16548743
> 
> 
> View attachment 16548745


If this doesn't convince you to get the Santos then you really don't need either?


----------



## 03hemi

Personally, I'd go for the Roadster.


----------



## Jerry j

I concur with @stebesplace in that the Santos' bracelet system is great.


----------



## dklaiman

Bainz83 said:


> JLC Reverso - just to throw that into the mix 😉


Bainz83, you stink. I was at a store that had the Cartiers and JLC's. Now I have to find a way to justify the price difference between a Tank and a Reverso.


----------



## Bainz83

dklaiman said:


> Bainz83, you stink. I was at a store that had the Cartiers and JLC's. Now I have to find a way to justify the price difference between a Tank and a Reverso.


 Sorry dklaiman for that! Both are great watches but if I had to choose I would put it like this, the cartier will get all the attention but the JLC will get the respect 😉


----------



## dklaiman

So, is there an AD in London you recommend? I figure if I make it to Paris this summer, it's an easy train ride to London for a few days. After Wimbledon.


----------



## Bainz83

dklaiman said:


> So, is there an AD in London you recommend? I figure if I make it to Paris this summer, it's an easy train ride to London for a few days.  After Wimbledon.


Watches of Switzerland is your best bet as they stock both Cartier and JLC. There's also 4 stores around London.


----------



## bunnswatch

dklaiman said:


> I'm going back and forth between an extra large Tank Must and a medium Santos. My concern about the Tank is I already have a dress watch I really like, and these days I have few opportunities to wear it. My concern about the Santos is it seems a little flashy for me. I also like the price point of the Tank more. That being said, the size of the medium Santos is perfect. And it doesn't have a date. Finally, I haven't been able to try them on for a more direct comparison at the same store--one will have one watch, one will have the other. So, I suppose I'm asking if anyone has any wrist shots of "dressed down" Tank Musts. Also, are my concerns about the flashiness of the Santos unwarranted?
> 
> Thanks.


Santos hands down. Owned both - the Santos wrist presence, comfort, versatility and ease of strap change is amazing. Tank is cool too. I also prefer crown guards on a watch.

Unrelated if you're worried about price point - most AD's should be able to give you 10% off the Santos. If not, hit me up I'll connect you with my AD.


----------



## Fedev

My collection right now consists of a Tank and Santos. Together they make the perfect pair. The Santos is more versatile and a everyday watch while the Tank is surprisingly good and in my opinion a funnier watch to wear.

You can't go wrong with any of them!


----------



## alhassan

Went through the exact same debate a couple of years back, but after trying both side-by-side, to me, there was only one winner...


----------



## canausernamebetoolon

I think the XL size tanks look a bit awkward on most wrists, so out of these two options I'd recommend santos medium.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Should have added a Poll option brother!

I vote santos. It’s flashy if you get Precious metals in it, otherwise, it’s the ultimate dress up dress down watch.
Tank is an absolute classic though….


----------



## JaySol

I went and tried on a JLC reverso and Cartier Tank and hated the look on my wrist, the rectangular shape just didn't fit it. However, when I tried on the Santos it fit so nicely. My vote is Santos as it's more versatile.

Suggest trying both on and making sure the case shape fits your wirst/style.


----------



## dklaiman

Thanks, JaySol.

I tried in all three on Friday. I'm leaning Reverso, with the two tone Santos giving it quite the run for the money.


----------



## JaySol

dklaiman said:


> Thanks, JaySol.
> 
> I tried in all three on Friday. I'm leaning Reverso, with the two tone Santos giving it quite the run for the money.


I tried on the JLC Reverso at an AD and the guy told me straight up "nope". It did not look good on my wrist! I am a bit upset about that because I'd love to have a Cartier Tank as well (rectangular watches are a no go).


----------



## dklaiman

You could always try a VC Historique. It's a different price point, and stunning.


----------



## Reverend123!

Santos. No question.


----------



## poweredbyjae

Another vote for Santos


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Santos +1


----------



## dklaiman

After a lot of back and forth and more consultation with the majority share holder (my wife) I went JLC Reverso. I’ll post pics one day. It was a close contest between the JLC and the two tone Santos. The JLC is more my style.


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Just means you can get the Santos next! 😉


----------



## dklaiman

I’ll let you explain that one to my wife. I’ll be on the couch eating popcorn.


----------



## Jazy

dklaiman said:


> I'm going back and forth between an extra large Tank Must and a medium Santos. My concern about the Tank is I already have a dress watch I really like, and these days I have few opportunities to wear it. My concern about the Santos is it seems a little flashy for me. I also like the price point of the Tank more. That being said, the size of the medium Santos is perfect. And it doesn't have a date. Finally, I haven't been able to try them on for a more direct comparison at the same store--one will have one watch, one will have the other. So, I suppose I'm asking if anyone has any wrist shots of "dressed down" Tank Musts. Also, are my concerns about the flashiness of the Santos unwarranted?
> 
> Thanks.


I think santos are the most popular Cartier watches now


----------



## oztech

Another vote for Santos and yes I want one it would give me a white dial and Roman numerals which I don't have in a case and band that I would actually wear.


----------



## Jamesc7393

santos without a doubt.


----------



## MackyP

Oddball here, Santos medium


----------



## SaoDavi

I tried them both and the Santos Medium was the clear winner. It's objectively better in terms of finishing and technology.

I think it dresses up and down andnis more versatile than the Tank. There are some nice strap options for it. Also, as was mentioned earlier, you can usually get them at a discount.

My wife got the Tank Fracaise though, so maybe you can get both.


----------

